

Ask HN: Is there a tech incubator bubble? - suking

Every other story on TC or VC's tweets are about incubators and seems like there is a new one every week. I'm sure the economics make sense for them, but how many do we need??? When will there be so many people in these programs that they stop producing anything meaningful?
======
mattmiller
Is there a 'bubble' bubble?

